# 5:2 fasting diet



## Jodi1

Is anyone having a go at this method of dieting. OH and I need to lose weight (quite a bit between us) and thought we would give it a try. The idea is that you only about 500 cals for a women or 600 cals for a man on 2 days a week (non-consequtive) and the other five days you eat normally although I suspect it would be a good idea not to go mad stuffing down chocolates all day. I think it would suit us both a trying to keep to a low cal/fat diet for a long period is hard work and we tend to give up within 6 months. Apparently after a while the fasting days are coped with quite well and you start not to feel so hungry. Anyway going to try it and see
Theres some info on the web so just Google 5:2 including a program on Horizon.


----------



## txe4man

yes, my wife and me are on our third week, so far i have lost 8lbs and the missus 4lbs(that was after the second week), so we are both pleased. the fast days do seem to get easier but I have to apply a bit of willpower on the evening of the second fasting day!


----------



## mmck28

My wife and I are also on it and both coping quite well.

I do my 2 days consecutive to get them over with.

Just enjoying a very small bowl of cornflakes and skimmed milk when I came across your question.

Good luck with it

Mark


----------



## barryd

Doesn't sound like a good idea to me. Thats way too little calories for a daily intake.

The problem with diets is that when people come off them they just go back to their old ways and put it all back on again.

What you need to do is change your lifestyle to one you are happy with that when you eventually loose weight you are happy with your daily amount of food and exercise. In effect your not "coming off" some diet.

Eat less or better and do more exercise. Fads, Slimming pills, diets, slimfast, all that stuff is wrong IMO. 

Im not on a diet but 18 months ago I just got sick of being fat, ill and not been able to do anything so I went off in the van for a whole summer, drank less, ate less (well better) and just did tons of exercise. Enjoyable stuff though like swimming, hiking and rowing and I lost three stone on the trip. When I got back I started back at the gym three or four days a week and really got into it and lost a bit more but also got fitter to do more. On this trip I think Ive lost at least another stone so probably six stone over 18 months.

I still get hammered at least once a week and eat Cheese, pate and all sorts. I just make sure I dont sit in a chair all day staring at the van!  

Sorry I just read this back and it sounds like a right old clever dick rant. I didnt mean it to!


----------



## Hezbez

Just watched the Horizon programme on BBC iPlayer.

Interesting concept, would be interested to hear how you guys that are doing it get on after a couple of months of doing it.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Jodi1

Barry, you only restrict calories on two days per week, the other days you eat as you normally do although it makes sense not to pig out. I have tried all sorts of diets, eating plans, exercise, eating less, eating more! You name it, I've tried it. We are now at the stage of having knees and in my case, hips that really need replacing, so exercising is less easy then it used to be. Many diets fail, particularly low calorie ones, because the body thinks that starvation has happened and it changes how it uses food, so you can be in the position of having dieted successfully and lost weight for six months, but then get stuck and even gain weight even though you are still controlling calories. The fasting technique for only two days per week fools the body so that you continue to lose weight apparently.
Yes you are right that 500 calories a day is too low, but it's only for the two non consequtive days per week. It does you no harm to eat less now and again in fact I quite often eat very little the day after a bigger then normal meal at a restaurant . 
Any way will see how it goes, first fasting day tomorrow, if I can manage to weakly crawl to the computer, I will report back


----------



## barryd

Jodi1 said:


> Barry, you only restrict calories on two days per week, the other days you eat as you normally do although it makes sense not to pig out. I have tried all sorts of diets, eating plans, exercise, eating less, eating more! You name it, I've tried it. We are now at the stage of having knees and in my case, hips that really need replacing, so exercising is less easy then it used to be. Many diets fail, particularly low calorie ones, because the body thinks that starvation has happened and it changes how it uses food, so you can be in the position of having dieted successfully and lost weight for six months, but then get stuck and even gain weight even though you are still controlling calories. The fasting technique for only two days per week fools the body so that you continue to lose weight apparently.
> Yes you are right that 500 calories a day is too low, but it's only for the two non consequtive days per week. It does you no harm to eat less now and again in fact I quite often eat very little the day after a bigger then normal meal at a restaurant .
> Any way will see how it goes, first fasting day tomorrow, if I can manage to weakly crawl to the computer, I will report back


I hope it works for you. Im no expert on the body. God knows Ive abused mine over the years!  It just sounds like very little calories over two days to me.

I think your right about fooling the body though. I think when I was sitting around doing nothing a couple of years ago my metabolism really slowed down so it was a double whammy for putting on weight.

Since Ive started the exercise though its definitely speeded up. Even if I haven't done anything for a few days Im suprised that I haven't put anything back on or may have even lost a bit. The body as got used to burning up more fuel so it does it anyway.

Can sympathise with the knees and hips. I have had quite bad Arthritis in both knees for years now and Im only 46. Luckily I found a guy who is a specialist in this kind of thing at the gym and hes been building up the muscles around the effected joints and its made a massive difference.

Good luck with it all.

Anyway ill probably be twenty stone again if I dont get out of France soon. Foods just tooo good!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Simple way to lose weight.

Smaller portions everyday and move about more.

Dave p


----------



## BillCreer

After having seen the Horizon programme the most relevant point to me was not the losing of weight and being at less risk of contracting cancer, diabetes etc it was the fact that you brain cells increase when you body thinks it is being starved. Dementia is caused when the brain cells do not replace themselves.
If I remenber correctly I think that's what they said...............


----------



## tonyt

My diet system cost me about £1.

A smaller plate - works a treat. You soon get used to smaller portions (every day).


----------



## Jodi1

tonyt said:


> My diet system cost me about £1.
> 
> A smaller plate - works a treat. You soon get used to smaller portions (every day).


Yes this does work. This morning I had a poached egg on a small piece of bread and ate it off a side plate (very slowly) also had a low fat yoghurt and a peach about 250 cals altogether and felt quite full. It's now 5pm and I am feeling hungry, worse time of the day now.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Lady p still coks for four.
Our bin eats more than me.

Dave p


----------



## grizzlyj

Hi folks

For anyone thinking "oh no, another diet fad!" I would recommend watching the Horizon program. It seems a good thing to do even without considering weight loss.

A google does suggest it may not be to everyones cup of tea, possibly not for women, but some of the antis are perhaps enemies of old :?

Some info I looked at briefly 

http://www.paleoforwomen.com/shatte...cific-responses-to-fasting-in-the-literature/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3200169/?tool=pubmed

http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/86/1/7.full

http://www.niashanks.com/2011/08/three-methods-of-intermittent-fasting/


----------



## Easyriders

Smaller portions are a good idea, the portion size in Britain has increased a lot in the last 20 years (though it's still smaller than in the USA).

Most diets concentrate on cutting the fats, but this just leaves you hungry and so you eat more carbs. It's much better to cut the carbs, especially sugar. This is difficult at first, but you won't feel as hungry as you do on low fat diets. It's important to get the right fats, especially those in oily fish (good for the brain), and olive oil.

You can take more carbs if you take vigorous exercise every day.


----------



## andrewball1000

The seem to be a lot of replies here from some who have obviously not watched the Horizon programme which is about the benefits of Alternate or 5:2 day fasting rather than diets which is the subject of the op. I suggest anyone watch it before posting their experiences on diets. 

I did watch it and was so taken by the research and effects on cellular decay/improvement that I started last week on the 5:2. I believe the two days must be consecutive and have chosen mine to be mid week on tues wed or Thursday as it has less chance to conflict with invitations to meals and eating out. 

I found that wraps were a useful way to have my 600 calories. Two pieces of bacon grilled to a crisp cut up with salad, tomatoes, beetroot etc. I had one at midday and felt full. I also had no alchol on these days which MUST be good for me. I found that when I broke my fast I ate less. 

I will carry on with it but not let it rule my life.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I don't do diets but I was quite interested to hear about this research, especially the link with brain function. It also feels, for me, a natural way to limit food intake.

We are always told how we should eat small but regular meals but this doesn't fit with what feels right to me. I've often gone shopping with a friend and they reach a point when they HAVE TO stop and find a cafe for lunch IMMEDIATELY (I have at least two friends like this). I don't feel particularly hungry but of course we both go and buy lunch. The friend eats half of their sandwich (or whatever) and really can't eat anymore. I eat all mine then finish theirs. :roll: 

Since hearing about this research I feel I have more 'permission' to put off or skips meals that I don't particularly feel like eating. It doesn't make make me scoff sweets or biscuits instead, as I don't tend to get the sudden drop in blood sugar symptoms that my friends suffer from. What it means is that I tend to eat in a kind of 5:2 pattern without too much effort or planning. 




Chris


----------



## tony_g

andrewball1000 said:


> The seem to be a lot of replies here from some who have obviously not watched the Horizon programme which is about the benefits of Alternate or 5:2 day fasting rather than diets which is the subject of the op. I suggest anyone watch it before posting their experiences on diets.
> 
> I did watch it and was so taken by the research and effects on cellular decay/improvement that I started last week on the 5:2. I believe the two days must be consecutive and have chosen mine to be mid week on tues wed or Thursday as it has less chance to conflict with invitations to meals and eating out.
> 
> I found that wraps were a useful way to have my 600 calories. Two pieces of bacon grilled to a crisp cut up with salad, tomatoes, beetroot etc. I had one at midday and felt full. I also had no alchol on these days which MUST be good for me. I found that when I broke my fast I ate less.
> 
> I will carry on with it but not let it rule my life.


We've been doing the same since seeing the programme. The research findings do seem compelling, Two consecutive days and no alcohol have proved to be easily do-able and we both feel better for it. Mrs tony_g seems to have shed more weight so far but weight loss is not the key factor. We are on our fourth week and I am seriously contemplating a third day on 500/600 calories. Say Monday,Tuesday, Thursday. Poached egg on toast for breakfast and chicken with copious veg in various formats does the trick. Can honestly say that it's been easy. Btw, like the sound of the wraps.


----------



## andrewball1000

[quote="tony_g"
... like the sound of the wraps.[/quote]

Got the idea from the Hairy Dieters. Another programme that made a big impression on me. They have a number of suggestions for recipes that are lower in calories but still make you feel that you have had a good meal. Have done both their Lasagna and. Chicken Korma with modifications. Worth checking their website as these fit in well on the Feast days.


----------



## Westkirby01

PLFIYM diet is the best ever.

This diet has 100% success. Stephen Fry and Dawn French used it, as have many others. But because it cannot be made into a money making system no one advertises it.

*P L F I Y M*

P - Put
L - Less
F - Food
I - In
Y - Your
M - Mouth


----------



## Jodi1

Westkirby01 said:


> PLFIYM diet is the best ever.
> 
> This diet has 100% success. Stephen Fry and Dawn French used it, as have many others. But because it cannot be made into a money making system no one advertises it.
> 
> *P L F I Y M*
> 
> P - Put
> L - Less
> F - Food
> I - In
> Y - Your
> M - Mouth


Which of course is how the 5:2 diet ends up working. Just eating less for two days has a beneficial effect as we are finding that we are beginning to eat less on the other days. To try and alleviate feeling hungry, we are both drinking more, either water or herbal/fruit teas which can only be a good thing.
However, the weather is fine and warm at the moment, once it starts getting cold again, I will feel more hungry and that will be the time I struggle on the fasting days.
Thanks for all the replies and good to see there are a few of us giving it a go. Have lost a few pounds already, but it's early days.


----------



## HeatherChloe

andrewball1000 said:


> I also had no alchol on these days which MUST be good for me.


I bet that was a shock!!!

Where are you now, anyway? Back yet?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was looking in my wardrobe the other day and spotted a leather bike jacket I'd not worn for about 4 years.

I won't be wearing it again anytime soon, I'd put on a foot, yes a whole 12 inches on my waistline, my tum looks like one Popeyes arm muscles.

I have slim arms and legs, all my weight is around my middle, the doctor says eat less which I do, but the weight goes on not off, I asked if doing situps might help and he says not really and it'd do my back more harm than good.

Not sure what to do next as a foot is a hell of a lot to lose, I'd swim but can't, I'm fairly active IE I'm always doing something.

Kev.


----------



## andrewball1000

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not sure what to do next as a foot is a hell of a lot to lose
> 
> Kev.


Watch the Horizon programme and also the Hairy Dieters ones.


----------



## ched999uk

Loosing weight is a MASSIVE challenge. It takes months of effort. One thing that can help is to write down everything you eat, I do mean everything. Then after a couple of days look at the list, you will be amazed how much you actually eat. 

It's also not just about the amount of calories consumed it's about the proportions of protein, carbohydrate, fat etc. 

The other thing that is difficult is that to loose weight you have to either do 2 things.
1. Eat less - body doesn't like this and gives you hunger pains.
2. Exercise more - so if you are already active you need to do more.

To loose any weight is VERY difficult and some weeks you can stick to what ever program you choose and still not loose weight. Then next week you will loose more than you expect. 

Ideally change your portion sizes as a long term plan, that way once you have lost the weight you want to loose you will have conditioned yourself to have smaller portions which will help keeping the weight off.

Good Luck.


----------



## BillCreer

andrewball1000 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to do next as a foot is a hell of a lot to lose
> 
> Kev.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the Horizon programme and also the Hairy Dieters ones.
Click to expand...

You are right Andrew people should watch the Horizon programme as, I think, most people will find it hard not to accept the the conclusions the presenter arrives at.
You've chosen the same days as me.
It's like giving up smoking in that you have to get used too and give it time to get in to a new routine also you should not make a big deal of it as it's not all that difficult.


----------



## MrsW

My daughter is a GP and she suggested to me tht I try the diet as I put on a lot of weight sitting at home when I ws unwell for 6 months 2 years ago. Once I get home I'm planning to give it a try - I had lost 4 stone 4 years ago but put lots of it back on due to inactivity.


----------



## geraldandannie

Calories in-calories out.
Eat less, exercise more.

For me, having lost a lot of weight over the past year or so (1.5 stones), I've found cycling has been the catalyst for weight loss. One ride (26 miles, fast pace) burns 900 calories and takes 1.5 hours. It's non-impact exercise, and enjoyable. Building up muscle will burn more calories, even when not exercising.

At one stage, I was 17.5 stones. 6th August last year, I was 16st 2lbs. At the moment, I'm 14st 11lbs, but not eating anything different nor dieting. 

My aim is to get to below 13st.

Gerald


----------



## coppo

Exercise is the key thing.

Breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and dine like a pauper is a good philosophy.

Most people breakfast like a king, lunch like a king and dine like a king :wink:


----------



## BillCreer

coppo said:


> Exercise is the key thing.
> 
> Breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and dine like a pauper is a good philosophy.
> 
> Most people breakfast like a king, lunch like a king and dine like a king :wink:


After watching the Horizon programme It's hard not to draw the conclusion that exercise is fairly irrelevant if you want a long, disease and dmenture free life.
It's better than nothing though.


----------



## coppo

BillCreer said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exercise is the key thing.
> 
> Breakfast like a king, lunch like a prince and dine like a pauper is a good philosophy.
> 
> Most people breakfast like a king, lunch like a king and dine like a king :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> After watching the Horizon programme It's hard not to draw the conclusion that exercise is fairly irrelevant if you want a long, disease and dmenture free life.
> It's better than nothing though.
Click to expand...

Hey Bill, must disagree strongly, keep active in some way all your life, a bit of walking, gardening, climb the stairs. I,m not talking about running marathons in your seventies etc.

The obesity epidemic in this country is partly because of lack of exercise.

Must confess though, I never saw the programme you are talking about.

Paul.


----------



## BillCreer

Hi Paul,

With a name like Coppo I thought you would have formed an opinion only after you had observed the evidence.


----------



## coppo

Hi Bill, I have formed my opinion after many years eating healthily, exercising and studying nutrition, not from watching a one hour television programme.

Paul.


----------



## andrewball1000

[quote="coppo"
Must confess though, I never saw the programme you are talking about.
Paul.[/quote]

That is a great shame as I would be genuinely interested to hear your opinion after you have watch the programme which is the subject of this thread. ie 5:2 Fasting.


----------



## geraldandannie

BillCreer said:


> After watching the Horizon programme It's hard not to draw the conclusion that exercise is fairly irrelevant if you want a long, disease and dmenture free life.


 8O But there are a whole host of other 'problems' that can be delayed / avoided by regular exercise. There's heaps of evidence to say that diets, per se, don't work, and that keeping to a healthy eating regime with moderate, regular exercise is by far the best way to keep weight off and enjoy good health.

Gerald

P.S. I must remember to try and catch the program on iPlayer.


----------



## coppo

geraldandannie said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> After watching the Horizon programme It's hard not to draw the conclusion that exercise is fairly irrelevant if you want a long, disease and dmenture free life.
> 
> 
> 
> 8O But there are a whole host of other 'problems' that can be delayed / avoided by regular exercise. There's heaps of evidence to say that diets, per se, don't work, and that keeping to a healthy eating regime with moderate, regular exercise is by far the best way to keep weight off and enjoy good health.
> 
> Gerald
> 
> P.S. I must remember to try and catch the program on iPlayer.
Click to expand...

Agree entirely Gerald, regular exercise, healthy eating, no diets.

I did some research a few years ago on the effects of omega 3 fatty acids on the brain/mental health(I work in the sector).

Good nutrition/regular exercise is the KEY to a long, healthy life, of course there are other factors such as genes, chemicals etc which we usually have no control over.

Paul.


----------



## coppo

andrewball1000 said:


> [quote="coppo"
> Must confess though, I never saw the programme you are talking about.
> Paul.


That is a great shame as I would be genuinely interested to hear your opinion after you have watch the programme which is the subject of this thread. ie 5:2 Fasting.[/quote]

I will try and catch the programme Andrew.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Which episode is the 5-2 diet in, I thought it'd do not harm to see it, but all I could see was Defeating the Superbugs, and some earlier ones, but none mentioning diets.

Kev.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

>>Sex diet<< Contains the "F" word do not look if offended...

Personaly it is toooo riskyyy for me. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## andrewball1000

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Which episode is the 5-2 diet in, I thought it'd do not harm to see it, but all I could see was Defeating the Superbugs, and some earlier ones, but none mentioning diets.
> 
> Kev.


It's a one off Horizon programme about Fasting (not diets) aired a few weeks ago. Perhaps someone might provide a link if it is still up?


----------



## txe4man

The Horizon programme was called ' Eat, fast and live longer', it is really worth a watch.
We have now completed the forth week and I have lost eleven pounds and my wife has lost five. We have settled into a routine on the fasting days and while having some tough hours it is much easier than being on a constant diet, the rest of the week we just eat normally.


----------



## Hezbez

txe4man said:


> The Horizon programme was called ' Eat, fast and live longer', it is really worth a watch.
> We have now completed the forth week and I have lost eleven pounds and my wife has lost five. We have settled into a routine on the fasting days and while having some tough hours it is much easier than being on a constant diet, the rest of the week we just eat normally.


Do you do the fasting days together, or a break between them?
Do you think you would get more benefit/better results by doing the 2 days together?


----------



## txe4man

We do our fasting days on mondays and wednesdays, that suites our lifestyle and also think we would find it too tough to fast two days consecutively.the doctor in the programme did his to suite life as long as they are both in the same week.


----------



## Jodi1

This has produced a lot of replies and some good discussion.

We are away at the moment with a bit of a dodgy Internet link so have only just caught up.

As we are away don't know how much weight if any that we have lost. However my clothes are beginning to feel less "fitted" shall we say! Because of how things have panned out, we have fasted every other day for the last six days and it hasn't felt too bad. My hips quite painful at the moment, but we did about a three mile walk around Baggy Point (what a great name) at Croyde and felt pretty good. How this will work out over a longer period and during the winter, when it's cold and I feel hungry, remains to be seen. Good luck to all having a go at the diet and I shall report back from time to time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

txe4man said:


> The Horizon programme was called ' Eat, fast and live longer', it is really worth a watch.
> We have now completed the forth week and I have lost eleven pounds and my wife has lost five. We have settled into a routine on the fasting days and while having some tough hours it is much easier than being on a constant diet, the rest of the week we just eat normally.


Thanks txe4man.

I just Googled it and found it's been YouTubed, so easier to watch than iPlayer.

Kev.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

>>Here<<

ray.


----------



## Hezbez

There's a facebook page for the diet and Horizon programme now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> >>Here<<
> 
> ray.


Thanks Ray,m I forgot to link it :roll: :roll:

Kev.


----------



## Pollydoodle

After reading these posts, I did see the Horizon prog when it first ran, I decided to have a go. I used yesterday as my 'fasting' 500 cal day eating odds & ends I had in the house. I am going to spend today researching low cal soups etc. I have a wealth of Weight Watcher :roll: cookery books. I did lose 2 stone on WW, but eventually put one back on, but thankfully staying more or less the same weight now. I am unable to get my head around WW at the moment and I have only lost 1lb in 3 months!! 

This seems more manageable for me and looking at the health benefits, it is worth having a go.

Yes, I know exercise more, eat less should be the way to go, but it is not always possible for everyone.

25+ years ago I lost nearly 3 stone just by running, now, due to back problems I am having a job to walk.

It will be interesting to see who is still 'dieting' and how much weight each person has lost and if the health has improved in a few weeks time


----------



## Jodi1

It's been more or less two months since we started this diet and it's working for us. We have both lost one and a quarter stone each and feel a lot better for it. The two fasting days are Tuesdays and Fridays, but sometimes change. If we have a meal out we fast the next day, in fact this Friday I was quite looking forward to fasting as I was feeling overfull yet I hadn't been overeating. Interesting isn't it.

How are you other dieters managing?


----------



## txe4man

we have now completed our 10th week, and it is becoming quite routine now, we have also lost 18 pounds each and feeling well on it. the missus was happy to have to return some clothes she ordered on-line because they were too big!


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Previous link appears to be no longer valid - but here's a (currently) working one You tube - Horizon.

Regards,
John


----------



## mikebeaches

We have been discussing the 5 : 2 fasting approach, and saw the Horizon programme when it was aired. There is also an article on the subject in the current edition of the Saga magazine.

What we are interested in is whether anybody has discovered or tried any tasty 250-calorie dishes/recipes for the fasting days, that they can recommend (especially vegetarian options)? We love salad, but keen to discover alternative options.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Pollydoodle

I had to give up after a week (I lost 2lbs) due to having to take very strong painkillers for my severe sciatica - I needed to protect my stomach from the drugs as I have gastritis caused by drugs on a previous occasion. Hopefully I can now manage on paracetemol now so am going to have another try this week as I have put on so much weight over the course of my treatment (9 weeks) Well done everyone


----------



## aldra

home made veg soup or any mixed steamed veg served with a sprinkling of parmigiana cheese(include onions) -low in calories warming and tasty

Aldra


----------



## 5bells

I believe this 2days on 5off is a spin off of alternate day fasting trials carried out on rats.

Results suggest that it not only assistss in loss of weight but may increase life expectancy,apparently in these trials they concurred that the diet switched on some sort of "repair" gene, sorry not very technical and I dont do links but if you google "Wickiepedia Intermittent fasting" there is some info on it.

The 5/2 day version is supposed to be more sustainable, we tried it for just a day on 500 cals to see how I would get on as I have never dieted voluntarily in my life, found it easier than we thought so once we get back into a routine after a very hectic summer we hope to give it a go.

It was heartening to read about the good results from some folk 

Ray


----------



## mikebeaches

mikebeaches said:


> ...What we are interested in is whether anybody has discovered or tried any tasty 250-calorie dishes/recipes for the fasting days, that they can recommend (especially vegetarian options)? We love salad, but keen to discover alternative options.
> 
> Thanks, Mike


Sorry to quote my own post, but came across this list of recipes in the Telegraph which look worth trying:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/9483381/52-diet-healthy-recipes-250-calories-or-less.html

Has anybody got any others?

Mike


----------



## aldra

don't forget fresh fruit juices and smoothies

Have not tried the 5-2 diet but I fast the forty days of lent on fruit and veg cooked and raw

Used to do 40 days on raw fruit and veg juice only but decided I'm to old for that now

If you are eating meat, fish, dairy 5 days a week I would think to exclude all these for 2 days would simplify the process

you can eat a large amount of veg and fruit to make up 500 Cal, just go easy on Avocados etc

eg I enjoy tinned tomatoes with steamed cauliflower and black pepper

Steamed leak and celery with garlic in veg stock

Garlic soup, sweet and delicious

veg casserole

The range and combinations are endless and you can use a jacket potato to add bulk if you feel you need it

its amazing what you can do with combinations of veg and you can boost your veg intake in the process  

Aldra


----------



## Jodi1

Made up a veg soup yesterday with the addition of a soup mix of dried pulses and pearl barley. We will have that tonight with some bread followed by fruit, must be below 250.


----------



## aldra

Be careful Jodi, bread can be quite high in calories as can pulses

you can check calories on line

Aldra


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,

Anyone still dong it?

Since August I've gone from 12.5 stone to 11.5 stone and stayed there.

My cholesterol has gone down from 5.5 to 4.5.

I now never feel bloated after food and don't have anything repeat on me. (no matter how much I eat)

I have changed my fasting days from consecutive to alternate as I was getting a bit light headed on the second evening but that was probably because I ate nothing for the two days.

I do drink about 6 pints of tea without sugar a day.


----------



## Zebedee

Not doing it Bill, but thinking about it.

"_If it don't get past yer teeth it can't make yer fat_!" as I was told the other day by our local sage! :lol: Can't argue with that!!

I don't think it's a new idea. I remember my mother talking about a similar diet where on two days per week you ate nothing that could not be sucked through a straw.

There were no liquidisers or high calorie drinks in those days, so you couldn't cheat. If I recall, the theory was that you gave your digestive system a rest while it caught up with the three or four preceding days of comparative gluttony!

Not sure about that, but the nett result was probably very similar to this diet.

Dave


----------



## Jodi1

That's great Bill. We are still plodding on, plenty to shift. I've lost two stone and gone down almost two dress sizes. Hubby is also doing well and is noticeably slimmer having lost a stone and a half, he likes his beer still so tends to indulge if we go out. At a bit of a standstill at the moment, but that's better then gaining especially over Christmas. 

The fasting days have got a lot easier especially if we've eaten well the previous day. The diet is getting a lot more publicity now and a lot of people are trying it out it seems.

Basically it does the job, you lose weight and get healthier. Win, win.


----------



## txe4man

Hi Bill, yes my wife and me are still on it since August like you. We had ten days off over Christmas. Our weight loss continues, but at a much slower rate, I am just six pounds from my target! so expect last few to be a struggle.
We intend to go to the maintenance phase once target reached, which is one fasting day a week, like most eating plans it has to be a life long change otherwise weight will go back on.


----------



## andrewball1000

Yes I am still on it too but not to lose weight, just to feel healthier and repair those brain cells  
Not letting it rule my life. Didnt worry over Christmas and have missed the odd week for various reasons. 

600 calories in the fast days is very reasonable to achieve. 

The biggest benefit is two days a week without alcohol!!! Now that is difficult  


Very happy with it.


----------



## StephandJohn

Just done the Hairy Bikers Diet recipe from their book for Lamb, Spinach and Potato Curry. Tastes lovely. They say its 293 calories per portion without the rice but I cut down a bit on the lamb and added carrots so it might be slightly less.
I've done some other recipes from their book as well - all good.
The only thing I think is that the 1200 calories a day that they were on isn't enough for most men. Everything I've ever read says 1500 for men wanting to lose weight - especially if you've a lot to lose. Otherwise the body will go in to starvation mode and you'll stop losing weight while the body tried to store its fat to keep it alive.


----------



## andrewball1000

StephandJohn said:


> Just done the Hairy Bikers Diet recipe from their book ....


yes I have cooked up a number of their recipes and frozen extra portions which I use for the fast days. They are excellent.

Substituted Kale or Spinach for Leeks for the layers in their Lasagna as it was easier to deal with.

Dont bother with what I eat the other five days except I grill more food that I would otherwise fry.


----------



## StephandJohn

I haven't tried the lasagne yer because I didn't fancy the leeks - kale or spinach sound good so I'll give it a go now.
Thanks


----------



## andrewball1000

StephandJohn said:


> I haven't tried the lasagne yer because I didn't fancy the leeks - kale or spinach sound good so I'll give it a go now.
> Thanks


or Chard. Also bulked the meat up with grated Courgettes as there was a glut on my friends allotment. Froze those grated too to add it future to whatever.


----------



## Hawcara

My wife and I both do this diet, one day is always a Sunday and then any other day. When we are seeing friends we may drop it down to one day and then just eat a sort of slimming world week.
Soup is a good meal to have, just don't use potatoes as they put the calories up.
We are both easily within target weight and we have found that it is much more effective than exercise as a weight loser.
We have been doing it since the TV programme, but it does take work.


----------



## mikebeaches

Dr Michael Mosley, who did the TV programme, has just published 'the fast diet' (10 Jan 2013). Currently it is ranked the best selling book on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fast-Di...1676/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358198624&sr=8-1

We had a copy delivered the other day.

We have also purchased 'The 5:2 Diet Recipe Book', by Jacqueline Whitehart, which was published on 17 December and is ranked 10th best selling book on Amazon at the moment.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Diet-Recipe...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358198819&sr=1-2

My wife likes the second book best, but I haven't studied them yet. We're off on holiday to the Canaries next week, but plan to make a start on the new regime when we get back.

Mike


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Mike - just ordered the second book.

Your wife is deep in the clag if my wife doesn't like it! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

_(Or to be more accurate - I am! :roll: )_

Dave


----------



## Hawcara

Just been reading this thread with my husband. We've been following this for several months, very successfully.
Seems a bit obsessional I know, but we weigh ourselves 1st thing in the morning, then last thing at night before bed. My husband started 5:2 first (at the time I was following 'slimming world') and I was a bit sceptical to begin with. However, this has proved much easier with 2 of us doing the same plan and we're able to eat what we like on the 5 days. 
For breakfast on a fast day we either eat chopped up apple,pineapple,orange, occasionally half a banana with a spoonful of very low fat yogurt, or scrambled egg and mushrooms (no toast) with a wafer thin slice of ham.
Lunch can be a mixed salad with tiny bit of ham or a hard boiled egg or home made vegetable soup. (no bread)
Dinner can be either soup as above, or fillet of fish (steamed or poached) with a selection of steamed vegetable. (no potatoes).
We've added up the calories and feel this comes in usually well under 500 per person. My husband could have more if he liked but chooses not to. We don't fast on consecutive days as we find it a bit hard going!
One other tip - we find that on fast days we feel a bit chilly, so we reward ourselves with a hot bath in the evening. Normally we'd have showers as we are on a water meter.
We find that fruit teas are better than normal tea as you don't use milk and they keep your breath sweeter on fast days.
Can't stress enough, 2 of us doing same plan is much easier than trying to struggle on alone. I may well have given up by now if we weren't together on this.


----------



## Jodi1

I agree about both of you doing it together. This is the first time my husband has stuck to any diet, so is feeling pretty proud of himself and so he should be as he's looking pretty good. It's so much easier that we are eating the same thing and in complete agreement over what we eat on the fast days (or pauper days as we call them)
Have noticed, however, that both of us seem to be more susceptible to the various cold bugs doing the rounds. We're both in the middle of a vicious cold which don't usually affect us most years.


----------



## Zebedee

Just to be awkward . . . nothing new there then!! :lol: 

The problem we find with calorie counting is, well, counting the calories.

We avoid processed food as much as possible, and certainly on fast days we would probably rely largely on a diet of home made soup and some fruit. There are enough varieties of soup so we need not get tired of it, but how do you count the calories?

Tinned or packet soup is easy - it says on the label, but most of it is pretty naff compared to home made, and a bit off-putting when you read the contents in the small print.

Or is it down to common sense - just don't eat much at all on the fast days??

Dave


----------



## MrsW

Weigh what you put into the soup, ie 400g of carrots, look at a calorie counting book which will tell you how much per 100g and then do the sums. Simples! Remember to work out whether you have all the soup between 2 of you or only half of it and you should have no problems. It is easy to do this for anything you eat on fast days and you'll soon get the hang of doing it!


----------



## Jodi1

We have a few set meals that we have on the fast days. We have worked out the calorie count of each meal and rotate them. Other then that we eat pretty much what we want the rest of the time. Easy just to calorie count for only two days out of seven


----------



## Zebedee

MrsW said:


> Weigh what you put into the soup, ie 400g of carrots, look at a calorie counting book which will tell you how much per 100g and then do the sums. Simples! Remember to work out whether you have all the soup between 2 of you or only half of it and you should have no problems. It is easy to do this for anything you eat on fast days and you'll soon get the hang of doing it!


Thanks for that.

What about the delicious (_home made of course_) chicken stock - without which soup just ain't soup!! :wink:

Sounds like you and Dave are on the scheme. Is is working? :lol: Bet you are suffering from gateau deprivation!

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

Jodi1 said:


> We have a few set meals that we have on the fast days. We have worked out the calorie count of each meal and rotate them. Other then that we eat pretty much what we want the rest of the time. Easy just to calorie count for only two days out of seven


That sounds like a plan!

It has to be simple and easily manageable or we wouldn't stick at it - that's the biggest problem with most diets for many people I think. This one sounds fairly easy to manage, and relatively painless.

Excellent thanks.

Dave


----------



## aldra

Eating homemade soup based on fresh or frozen veg and excluding high starch veg eg potatoes is very unlikely to be high in calories

Savoy cabbage 9 per 100grms
Carrots 19
Cauliflower 9
Celery 8
Frenchbeans 7
Runner beans 19
Asparagus 18
Broccoli 18
Sprouts 26
Cabbage savoy 9
Corn 123
Leeks 24
Onion 13
Peppers15
Peas frozen 41
Swedes 18

All assume cooked without fat, in the raw state slightly higher in cals

A baked potato 76 cals per 100 gms, boiled 80

So you can really enjoy soups, steamed veg without adding unwanted calories

Aldra


----------



## Jodi1

I seem to remember that Weightwatchers rated veg soup as a no point food when they were doing there point system of diet. It's a good thing to have anytime. If you are using your home made stock which I assume you are producing from boiling up the leftovers from a chicken carcass with some onions added or something similar, you will need to let it settle and any fats and oils that accumulate on the top can be scraped away. I would have thought what's left would be low in calories. I suspect if you google low cal stock recipes they may well come up with something similar to yours with a calorie count.


----------



## aldra

I tend to use a veg stock cube base to veg soups 

Never add any meat etc on veg days, just enjoy the taste of veg, also make a veg stock gravy to serve with assorted steamed veg

Aldra


----------



## chrisdougie

*5.2 Diet*

I have just started this diet plan it so far so good.
Can anyone tell me if you deduct the calories from what workout you do like walking ect. I am using my fitness pal and when i put my calories into it then i add my workouts it deducts the calories i have used. Example if do a 500 cal day then go for a brisk 20 minute walk it takes off 114 calories any info would be grateful

Thanks 
Christine


----------



## Zebedee

That sounds like cheating to me Christine.

Bloody good idea though! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## tonyt

I'm trying, I'm really trying - on the low calorie days I really do cut down but it's not making a lot of difference to my weight. I have noticed though, that when I eat low calorie meals, I need to take in more fluid. and I tend to stick to fruit based drinks like Pinotage which I quite like but which goes off quickly when opened.  .......... I do hate waste


----------



## BillCreer

Hi,

The way I make it work is to keep it simple and eat nothing for the two days. If I start to eat I find it hard to stop.

I don't drink anything, for the two days , with sugar or fat in. I do drink plenty of tea without sugar and fat and use that to fill my stomach.

The only side effects I notice are positive ones.


----------



## eddievanbitz

Can I do my two days in bit? I was thinking that seven nights a week I sleep and try for an average of seven hours a night.

7 x 7 = 49 minus the 48 hours "fasting" leaves me with a spare hour for waking up and drinking my coffee!

I have put this theory to the test but so far the results have been inconclusive as I am still putting on weight.

Eddie


----------



## Jodi1

I dont think you can add in the effects of exercise so that you can eat more on a fasting day, the whole point is that you carry on as normal, but eat less, sorry.

I'm finding it less easy to lose weight at this time of year presumably because we are eating lots on normal days, with salads not being popular when its cold and not getting out and about so much.

Remember, what you drink has calories in it unless its water or black sugarless tea or coffee. I assume the fruit drink has calories of some sort.

It is always hard to diet and eat less, but the lovely bit of this way of eating is that you know you don't have to cut out completely all those things that you love to eat, only for two days. We find that having a breakfast with a protein hit and an evening meat as late as possible works for us, not sure if I could go all day without food. The secret is to keep busy on fast days, so you are not thinking about food, and drink plenty, preferably water.


----------



## aldra

The truth is it is much easier just to Fast

Sounds difficult but I did 40 days every lent until a couple of years ago

I still believe on your fast days just rely on veg

use it to experiment

we had Cauliflower cheese using low fat cottage cheese, half a baked potato, green beans with fresh tomatoes Balsamic vinegar and a touch of olive oil

Juiced melon apple pear and kewi for breakfast

Home made veg soup for dinner

We are doing alternate days

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn

This weeks Radio Times (26/1 - 1/2) has a supplement on the 5:2 diet. it gives 14 sample eating plans for the fast days, 7 for women and 7 for men. This might be useful for those that are running out of ideas of what to eat for the required number of calories.


Chris


----------



## StephandJohn

I got the Radio Times handout and this prompted me to have ago so had my first 500 cals day yesterday.
It went well. I wasn't nearly as hungry as I thought I would be and don't feel any more hungry than I normally would today.
It helped knowing I'd have a normal day today and wouldn't even have to think about counting calories etc.
Next 500 cal day will be Thursday probably.


----------



## waspes

Started this diet a month today. It is a lot easier than I thought and I have lost 6 lbs in a month  

Peter.


----------



## mikebeaches

mikebeaches said:


> Dr Michael Mosley, who did the TV programme, has just published 'the fast diet' (10 Jan 2013). Currently it is ranked the best selling book on Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fast-Di...1676/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358198624&sr=8-1
> 
> We had a copy delivered the other day.
> 
> We have also purchased 'The 5:2 Diet Recipe Book', by Jacqueline Whitehart, which was published on 17 December and is ranked 10th best selling book on Amazon at the moment.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Diet-Recipe...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1358198819&sr=1-2
> 
> My wife likes the second book best, but I haven't studied them yet. We're off on holiday to the Canaries next week, but plan to make a start on the new regime when we get back.
> 
> Mike


I see the Dr Michael Mosley cookery book is available in Kindle format for 99p today (not sure it is likely to stay at that price for long). Currently ranked number 2 in the Kindle paid-for best sellers (no1 non-fiction).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Fast-Di...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0G3KSDB69EV5QTD1M59J

We got back from our week's sunshine in Gran Canaria last Saturday, and made a start on 5:2 on Monday. We're all fired up with enthusiasm at the moment - at the end of week one - hope it will last. 

Mike


----------



## Molev

Im on the diet too, it's so easy and the fasting days get easier, I've lost 4lb in 3 weeks!


----------



## Jodi1

Great stuff both of you. Chuffed to find I've lost another pound this morning. Seem to be keeping to a pound a week which is fine.
Lost about thirty pounds so far, would like about another twenty.


----------



## mikebeaches

Jodi1 said:


> Great stuff both of you. Chuffed to find I've lost another pound this morning. Seem to be keeping to a pound a week which is fine.
> Lost about thirty pounds so far, would like about another twenty.


WOW - that's impressive, and in not quite five months I think!

Congratulations and well done. Glad to hear it's working.

We were already into reasonably healthy eating - raw oats and chopped apple for breakfast, salad for lunch, very little bread, cakes or biscuits etc. And fresh cooked meal in the evening. So we think 5:2 shouldn't be too difficult, but it's early days for us.

Mike


----------



## Jodi1

mikebeaches said:


> Jodi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff both of you. Chuffed to find I've lost another pound this morning. Seem to be keeping to a pound a week which is fine.
> Lost about thirty pounds so far, would like about another twenty.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW - that's impressive, and in not quite five months I think!
> 
> Congratulations and well done. Glad to hear it's working.
> 
> We were already into reasonably healthy eating - raw oats and chopped apple for breakfast, salad for lunch, very little bread, cakes or biscuits etc. And fresh cooked meal in the evening. So we think 5:2 shouldn't be too difficult, but it's early days for us.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Looking at that, it's surprised me too!

It suits our lifestyle, we can go out with friends and have a nice tasty meal, eating what we like and fast the next day. All those nice tasty things that you love to eat, but can't on any other diet, you can eat quite happily, even had some chocolates yesterday although it's something I normally steer clear of as I can't stop once I start. The next day you fast, works a treat and we both feel a hell of a lot better.


----------



## EdB

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/ I have found this has helped to keep me on track after losing the 2 stones I needed to.
You can use it on the pc and on the iphone and after 2 years I know when I am having two many calories and either reduce next meal or walk a bit more.
Its worth looking at.


----------



## fionafi53

Have been interested in fasting for over 10 years so was interested in the original Michael Mosly TV programme - have been doing the 5:2 diet since - not only a diet but health and longevity benefits too.

The MM book on Amazon was only discounted for 1 day - marketing ploy?

My Fav ebook is the No Nonsense Guide to fasting diets on Amazon - good value and no waffle

Good luck all ... on any diet!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well after a couple of months debating (arguing) about doing this diet, I'm on my second meal of the first fasting day, Breakfast was a pair of Ryvita with utterly butterly scraped onto the flatter side and a cup of weak black sugarless coffee, I had a snack-a-jack and an OXO drink about 11, and I'm now trying to enjoy 4 radishes, a dollop of humus, a few mange tout, and some red/yellow peppers, no drink, can't wait for tea time whoopee.


----------



## tonyt

I've tried a couple of times to get going with this but without much success so far.

On my first "2" day, I start off well but by mid afternoon I'm starving and my "2" day quickly becomes a "5" day.

Must try harder.


----------



## bazzeruk

We are going to start this diet shortly, so pleased to see lots of good comments. Cheers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There a very tasty looking Pigeon on the roof of the house opposite.


----------



## bazzeruk

SHMBO is looking at possible menus as we are starting this next week - how are you all getting on with it?


----------



## aldra

it works

so does the alternate day 500 cals

just go for it

you only live once

Aldra


----------



## waspes

Been on it 3 months know and I have lost over a stone   


Peter.


----------



## MrsW

I too am starting the 5:2 diet on Monday. My GP daughter is very impressed with the results, not just the weight loss but also the other health benefits. Hopefully she won't be disappointed with my results!


----------



## Jodi1

Still steadily losing weight, not so quick at the moment, but once the warmer weather and salads appear I'm sure things will speed up. Just glad that we didn't put on any weight during the winter


----------



## txe4man

I have now reached my target weight, and have now gone to the maintenance phase, one fast day a week, my wife has just 4 pounds to go to reach hers. I have lost two stones and my wife one and three quarter stone. We started at the end of August last year so it was slow but sure!


----------



## sparky20006

I've been on this program for 5 weeks now.

Started off @ 18 stone. 48 inch chest, 36 inch waist. 

The results have been nothing short of phenomenal.

I'll try to get my new measurements posted up in the morning (might even manage a photo if the wife doesn't mind)

Paul


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> it works
> 
> so does the alternate day 500 cals
> 
> just go for it
> 
> you only live once
> 
> Aldra


Seems like twice on this bloody diet though.

We do it on Tuesdays and Fridays.

I found an interesting nibble that is only 240kcals per 100g, though only 50g per bag, Cruga Biltong, quite savoury, and you only need to eat a couple of small pieces to stave of the pangs, also rice crackers, and celery sticks.

We could do with one of these "helpers" doing something useful :wink: :wink: by getting all the diet recipes posted onto one page somehow, maybe just a 5:2 recipe only forum, no comments just recipes.


----------



## sparky20006

The wife took this photo of me earlier.


Evidence this diet works.

Her indoors can't keep her hands off me these days.

PS - The hat was her idea!


----------



## Jodi1

There are a couple of books that you can download, checkout amazon. Plenty of recipes and ideas as well as the diet explanation.


Yes Sparky, very....... Ummmmm..........nice? :wink:


----------



## mikebeaches

Article in yesterday's Guardian with a selection of 5:2 recipes.

Sue, my better half, thought there were one or two useful ones, but equally was dubious about some of the others.

Anyway, the link is here for info:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2013/apr/06/readers-recipe-swap-500-calories

"Readers' recipe swap: under 500kcal

Felicity Cloake (who is on the 5:2 diet) tests readers' slimline recipes"

Mike

PS We are please with progress we're making on 5:2


----------



## Suenliam

Amazed at how well the 5:2 diet works for me. Been on it for about 6 weeks and have lost about 10lbs. 

Cooking is my hobby and I like to try lots of snacks with drinks :evil: so if it is a fast day, I don't really crave interesting food/drink as I know I can have my usual stuff tomorrow. Life would be not worth living if I had to give up bread altogether although I can live without cake. I think it's knowing it's only a single day at a time that has enabled me to keep quite happily to it.

I do change the diet days around a bit to suit what I am doing though - last couple of days spent at Moffat C&CC site so no diet days there :lol: :lol: 

Good luck to anyone starting off on the 5:2 diet.

Sue


----------



## helenoftroy

Good luck to anyone starting this way of life....it's not really a diet- for us, it's changed how we live. I've done all sorts of diets and been successful only to put weight back on again. Maybe the difference this time is we are both doing it. The OH has lost over a stone since Christmas and I've almost but not quite lost a stone. We usually do Tuesdays and Thursdays but vary it when we are away or have friends around etc. 
The difference to other 'diets' for us is that it's easy to do and quickly became a routine. We call those days 'skinny days' and friends know so don't offer biscuits etc if we call for coffee. Another difference is how well we feel and we've had lots of compliments about how well we look ( nice to have compliments) We are more active because we feel well and walk more.

We started doing this after meeting up with two friends who had lost a bit of weight and looked great....hard to describe but looking really well. They had been doing 5:2 .I read up about it and gave it a try.

Favourite skinny day meals are soups which I make so I know what's in them ( lentil and the Hairy dieters minestrone ) and prawn salads or prawn stir fry , roast veggies , grilled chicken.......and I like looking up 300 calorie meals. We drink lots of green tea ( Lidl's green tea with vanilla or lemon is good and you don't need milk in) 
It's really worth a try if you want to feel good and lose weight easily.


----------



## MrsW

Well I have my first frugal day tomorrow. I plan on fruit for breakffast, home-made soup for lunch and a ham salad for supper. If there are any spare calories I'll have a spud with the salad, if not it'll just be lots of salad! The next frugal day will be fruit, soup and then baked whiting, again with potato if there are calories left. I'm determined to lose weight again as I've put on what I lost 4 years ago and hate it!


----------



## aldra

it isn't difficult Lesley

whatever suits you, as I've said I just stick to veg and Porridge made with water served with low fat yogurt and soft fruit Which is how I like it anyway

my favourite is assorted steamed veg, including a steamed onion seved with a veg stock gravy, Albert likes 1/2 a can of baked beans with a poached egg on aslice of toast

Always have a veg soup on the go as we eat that even on non diet days so never put any fat in

reminds me of when we lived on Nevi Shalom in Israel, the monks at Latrun Had a perpetual soup, just added to it daily, the cabbage sometime fermented and we had never tasted Sauerkraut in those days
one of my daughters still says how old is the oldest bit in that soup mum?

Biggest problem is the lack of wine :lol: :lol: 

At my age I swear it preserves me

Sandra


----------



## bazzeruk

Welll, first day done and it wasn't that difficult. 

Porridge for breakfast, with a chicken stir fry for dinner.

Actually had 34 calories to spare, so treated myself to a slightly less than black coffee.

Hope it does make a difference as taking all the measurements this morning gave me a shock!

Good luck to all on the same path.


----------



## Jodi1

bazzeruk said:


> Welll, first day done and it wasn't that difficult.
> 
> Porridge for breakfast, with a chicken stir fry for dinner.
> 
> Actually had 34 calories to spare, so treated myself to a slightly less than black coffee.
> 
> Hope it does make a difference as taking all the measurements this morning gave me a shock!
> 
> Good luck to all on the same path.


And isn't it great that you can eat what you want tomorrow. Enjoy


----------



## BillCreer

sparky20006 said:


> The wife took this photo of me earlier.
> 
> Evidence this diet works.
> 
> Her indoors can't keep her hands off me these days.
> 
> PS - The hat was her idea!


Hi,

I'm glad to see that you are taking the advice for self examination seriously.

I feel obliged to point out, in case you hadn't noticed, that the ball in your right hand is twice the size of that in your left.


----------



## MrsW

I too survived my first day. I had a large apple for breakfast and a big mug of coffee with milk, home-made vegetable soup for lunch (no fat added) and half a grapefruit, a small cappucino after lunch, Bovril at 6pm and then ham and salad, some raspberries and 3/4 of a pear. Turns out I still had 40 calories spare so could have had the whole pear! Not hungry all day although I had a fairly sedentary day today. Back to sensible eating tomorrow and then another fasting day on Wednesday. Fingers crossed the weight comes off!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I started 11/2/13 @17:1 so far got down to 16:10, not really much change since then, we diet on Tuesday and Friday, usually within the 600 calories, not eating anything more than normal on none fasting days so it's not doing much for me right now.

Breakfast is 125 cals with Weetabix hardly any sugar and milk.

Lunch is usually a low cal mushroom soup and melba toast.

Evening meal is a salad of some description, with some meat.

We also have an ice lolly and a apple during the evening.

I have the occasional nibble of the beef jerky, which is only 120kcals per 50g bag which lasts a week, but kills hunger pangs stone dead, and tastes wonderful.

My biggest problem is Liz is a good cook, and likes to fill a plate, and I'm a good eater and like to empty it, as I like food and hate waste :roll: :roll:


----------



## bazzeruk

First week done - 2kg off for both us us - it's a start!


----------



## JohnandChristine

We're just starting out on this.
Expecting good results as we have put on a bit lately and the costumes are tight. 

Could do with about 10 kg off .


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

bazzeruk said:


> First week done - 2kg off for both us us - it's a start!


Are you eating eachother, that's a good start, well done.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I usually diet Tuesday and Friday, but Liz is going out with friends for a meal so I have to suffer today instead, my body can't cope with this messing around. I am starvin marvin.

Wight is coming off now though, I got fed up of using the scales everyday so went to weekly, then I gained weight grrrrr, so I now do monthly and lost 9lb last month.

Racing snakes are us.

Not much input for this thread,  8O :?  :roll: come on we need to support eachother.


----------



## bazzeruk

We do Monday and Thursday - today was hard for some reason.

Doing ok - still losing weight which is good. Nothing off waist measurement, but do feel better and fitter.

We weigh every week, after second fasting day.

What does everyone else drink, by the way?

I love tea and coffee - but can't stand it black and milk is very high in calories.


----------



## Zebedee

bazzeruk said:


> I love tea and coffee - but can't stand it black and milk is very high in calories.


Hi Bazzer

Console yourself with the thought that if you drink a tablespoon full of milk it can't possible make you put on more than a tablespoon full of weight! :roll:

Dave :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Liz drink tea with milk like it going to be banned but only a splash in a huge mug, I like tea with one spoon and milk, but only about 3-4 per day, liz hates it if the kettle gets cold :roll: 

We also drink the low fat chocolate drinks, 20Kcals per cup but we only use one spoonful so 10Kcals per cup (spoonfuls or spoonsful ) both correct according to slpechuckr :roll: 

Fasting the food is enough for us, no point in making the day even more boring by not having a nice drink, as Dave said a spoon of milk isn't going to make a huge difference, speaking of milk, I say use full fat as you can taste it so need less, but we always seem to get this semi skilled crap so use more.


----------



## Pusser

I have done a sort of Atkins twice now. Each time I lost a stone in 5 weeks and each time I told myself that I will just eat properly now but each time I got put the stone back on. I think I am going to try again Monday. I always start on Mondays for addictions. Stopped smoking on Mondays many times, changed eating many times always on a Monday. 

I realise now that it is Tuesdays that is my main problem although I did stop smoking 5\6 years ago but only because of mind altering pills.

When I was working I did Guttman Sports centres' computers and they allowed my whole family free membership.

But the gym was on the second floor and no lift.  End of.

All my three sons are fit and the final two I believe only because they went to private school and sport was very often every afternoon where as state school sport is very hit and miss at least then.

The odd thing about a low\non carbs diet is that (for me anyway), I felt so much better even before I lost much weight, my cholestrol went down from 4.8 or 9 to 3, my skin looked much better and as I lost weight I did more things so win win until I stopped of course.

But people tell me it will sod up my kidneys and I do know my readings from Life scan were at the upper range of normal so not far short of abnormal.

So if I start Monday I should be able to lose at least half a stone before I go on holiday so that should improve my petrol consumption and give me more chance of surviving a mornings worth of electric boat trip up\down Canal du Midi without sinking it. And I just love it mainly because the missus allows me to be the Captain. 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have you tried the 5:2 diet Puss, it's not too bad, easier for me though as I don't cook, or can get my head around what a meal contains, Liz does that I just eat what she puts in front of me like a good boy, but we also have smaller evening meals too, I feel smaller is more gooder, you don't see too many fat old people, more to do with a crap pension that though I think.

I could do a diet every day, but might consider a 3:4 diet, has anyone tried that yet.


----------



## Pusser

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Have you tried the 5:2 diet Puss,


I am on that diet already. I eat for 2 hours and then nothing for five hours and then eat for another 2 hours and again nothing for five. 

I understand that this diet is derived from animals such as Lions that have that sort of diet and you don't see many fat lions do you.

Then again Crocodiles don't get fat and yet only eat once a month or something weird.

I do have a prob having no gall bladder and I think it likely, as I have to have pills to reduce bile production, that if I starve for the odd two days a week, I may find I am eating myself from inside to out. So I think\imagine the risk of ulcers would be to great for me to do that.

But with the Atkins you can eat as much as you like but ironically, I cannot eat the amount atkins says you need to eat. Exercise (the lack of) is my problem. I am a lazy git. I have turned laziness into and art form which I honed to perfection in the Navy.


----------



## commuter

my wife is doing the 5:2 atm and has lost 2.8kg in 3 weeks. She's tried many diets and exercise regimes which have never worked in the past so she's really pleased with the results so far and tells me it's relatively painless


----------



## Zebedee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I could do a diet every day, but might consider a 3:4 diet, has anyone tried that yet.


Not tried it, but considered it.

Soups and salads are our favourite fasting day fodder, and we both like them anyway. It wouldn't be much of a hardship to get into the habit of eating them more often, maybe for lunch with something a bit more tasty in the evening.

I'm curious about how the 5:2 diet actually works. Do you go into "_starvation mode_" on fast days and begin slowly to consume your stored fat? Assuming that you eat reasonably sensibly for the other five days (_still with dieting in mind :wink:_ ) maybe you don't replace all the fat you consume on the days when you take in less calories than you need.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could do a diet every day, but might consider a 3:4 diet, has anyone tried that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Not tried it, but considered it.
> 
> Soups and salads are our favourite fasting day fodder, and we both like them anyway. It wouldn't be much of a hardship to get into the habit of eating them more often, maybe for lunch with something a bit more tasty in the evening.
> 
> I'm curious about how the 5:2 diet actually works. Do you go into "_starvation mode_" on fast days and begin slowly to consume your stored fat? Assuming that you eat reasonably sensibly for the other five days (_still with dieting in mind :wink:_ ) maybe you don't replace all the fat you consume on the days when you take in less calories than you need.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

don't care how it works, I watched the program through closed eyes, Liz has the book, it has a nice cover, and lots of words inside


----------



## Jodi1

We seem to be stuck at the same weight at the moment, no not going to do 3/4 it's bad enough doing 5/2. Now the weather is very slightly warmer, we started on the salads and have been doing more walking now the mud on the footpaths has reduced ever so slightly, but we have stayed the same weight :?: :?: 
Oddly clothes feel less tight recently and some have been discarded as too big and new ones bought (yippee) . So not sure what's happening at the moment. Lost about two and a half stone since I started.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Jodi1 said:


> We seem to be stuck at the same weight at the moment, no not going to do 3/4 it's bad enough doing 5/2. Now the weather is very slightly warmer, we started on the salads and have been doing more walking now the mud on the footpaths has reduced ever so slightly, but we have stayed the same weight :?: :?:
> Oddly clothes feel less tight recently and some have been discarded as too big and new ones bought (yippee) . So not sure what's happening at the moment. Lost about two and a half stone since I started.


Is that 2 1/2 each or together  when I said try it 3:4 I actually meant 4:3 I'm not that brave.


----------



## Jodi1

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Jodi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We seem to be stuck at the same weight at the moment, no not going to do 3/4 it's bad enough doing 5/2. Now the weather is very slightly warmer, we started on the salads and have been doing more walking now the mud on the footpaths has reduced ever so slightly, but we have stayed the same weight :?: :?:
> Oddly clothes feel less tight recently and some have been discarded as too big and new ones bought (yippee) . So not sure what's happening at the moment. Lost about two and a half stone since I started.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that 2 1/2 each or together  when I said try it 3:4 I actually meant 4:3 I'm not that brave.
Click to expand...

Me rather then him! Feel very chuffed so far, but need to lose more to be honest. Have bagged up the big sized clothes to go to charity shops. That was so hard to do as in terrified that I will put it all on again as I have in the past.


----------



## alphadee

*3:4 diet*

I was doing a 3:4 diet whilst away in the motorhome. I wast basically doing the 500 calorie thing every alternate day, then only having half a cake from the patisserie on non diet days (at teatime, not all day!!). It was the first time I have ever dieted without constantly checking on the scales, but I didn't have any so weighed myself once with 50 cent machine in a French pharmacy. I had lost over a stone (over about 2 months), and was very happy. I am now back at home, and now 'fasting' sometimes 2, sometimes 3 days a week.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Well done.

I did my monthly weighing the other day and was well pi$$ed off, as I had gained 3 pounds, despite sticking to the diet and eating smaller meals on none diet days.


----------



## mags52

We've been doing this since last August. We find that 5:2 is good for maintaining weight and not worrying about what we eat on the other days. We need to do 4:3 to lost weight but that's because we love our treats on the eating days. We find it easy and don't feel hungry on fasting days at all but that took some time and perseverance.


----------



## bazzeruk

Can't remember the last time I bought clothes with a 34" waist - very smug in the shop when the 36" looked too big! 

Still need to lose more or at least maintain what I have achieved so will keep it going for a while yet.

More difficult when away in the van a we do like our treats when we are away!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I was hoping to be a racing snake by now, DOH.


----------



## Zebedee

bazzeruk said:


> More difficult when away in the van a we do like our treats when we are away!


Just been to France for three weeks - and we kept up the diet. :-({|=

Plenty of frites and flan nature on the non-fasting days, but behaved ourselves twice per week!

Neither of us lost any weight, but we didn't put any back on either, so quite pleased. As for the racing snake . . . I think if you lose weight too quickly it's easy to put it back on again, whereas a slow but steady loss is more easily sustained. Don't understand why but that seems to be a lot of people's experience.

Only another stone to go and I'll be practically invisible if I turn sideways! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## junian

Been to the doctor about my weight and he said i was suffering from a condition called FATBASTARDITIS , just about sums it all up .


----------



## Zebedee

Three visits eh Junian . . . you must be really worried! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

SlightlylessfatbastardDave :wink:


----------



## buzz7639

*5.2 diet*

Hi 
I have been doing this for about 10 weeks now with the odd blip for social booze ups.

I have found it really easy to comply with the rest of the time.

In all I have lost almost two stone and feel great.

it is the only sort of diet I have ever been able to stick with.

What prompted me to try it was bumping into an old work mate who retired 18yrs ago, he looked fantastic compared to the slob he used to be. He said after he had a health scare just over a year ago his son asked him to try it. he has been on it since and has lost almost five stone and it back playing competitive table tennis after not doing anything for about ten years, only another three stone for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We started doing 4:3 this week Monday Wednesday and Friday. 

Not losing any weight so trying to kick start it.


----------



## BillCreer

For me losing weight was not the big selling point of the 5:2 fasting.

If you watch the Horizon programme then the biggest benefit of fasting is the effect fasting has on the bodies immune system and defences.

If I'm protected against heart disease, diabetes, cancer, dementia etc. etc. I don't care how fat I am.


----------



## colonel

I Agree with Bill ... Although the diet does work , it is good for maintaining your weight ( read - not putting on any more ) but the other benefits from eating this way are also a bonus.

Well worth a try but keep it up for about 3 months to see the improvement.

Oh and don't do what some have done in the past namely, on the 2 off days eat MacDonald's all day long followed by a large chocolate cake in the evenings. It won't work like that. 8O 8O hee hee!


----------



## Telbell

Sorry if this has already been posted but the book "The fast diet" by Dr Michael Mosley & mimi Spencer is available from Amazon for a couple of quid on Kindle. They are the people who did the Horizon programme and it's a fascinating read giving the concept and science behind the diet. 

Again sorry if already posted. Couldn't be bothered scouring 15 pages!


----------



## bazzeruk

Down to my lowest weight for a very long time and feel great. Went up a bit last week - holiday in Scotland, but know it will soon go.

Keep at it - it really works.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I've been on a plateau for ages now, gained and lost nothing for weeks, I think it might be the steroids I'm taking stopping me losing anymore, so I've come off it for a few weeks to see what happens.


----------



## aldra

Kev steroids often cause weight gain

Maybe the fact you have gained nothing could be due to the 5-2 diet

if you come off it you will at least see if you are gaining weight

Aldra


----------



## andrea

Interesting to read this thread - only recently returned to MHF.
I have been on 5.2 since early April and lost 22 pounds, including a few blips for holidays and such. I find it really easy. I have been doing 4.3 some of the time, and day 3 can feel a bit of a bind, but keeps things moving.
The best thing about it is that I feel so much more energetic, and feel really well. The worst thing is that on fast days I am so zoomy I can't sleep, but I don't feel tired as a result so I have a theory that the repair side of things means I need less sleep.
There is a dedicated 5.2 forum at http://www.52fastdiet.co.uk/search.php?search_id=active_topics
if anyone would like more input.
I will watch everyone's progress with interest.
Andrea.

PS Just spotted - need to amend my profile - changed the van last year


----------

